# MAC Lustre Eye Shadows...How do you use them? Make them work?



## baby_love (Oct 30, 2005)

has anyone tried spritzing a bit of their fix + on their brush and using it with lusture e/s's (nighttrain, li'lilly, idol eyes) it makes the color pop!  it's awesome!  usually Lustures irritate my eyes, but with the fix +, they don't.  plus, they are sort of hard to use (in my opinion) and the fix + makes them a billion times easier.

just asking if anyone else does this.


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

i need to buy me some fix +


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 30, 2005)

I think anyone without Fix+ is deprived! I'm still finding new ways to use it but mostly i love using it under my Studio Tech!


----------



## user2 (Oct 30, 2005)

It works great with Mixing Medium too!! With the right amount it get nearly a paint consistency!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 30, 2005)

what's fix+?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 30, 2005)

I need to try this. There are so many pretty lustres, I just don't like working with them.


----------



## baby_love (Oct 30, 2005)

fix + is a shpritz that you spray on before and/or after makeup, to set it and moisturize your skin and if you use studio fix or other powders, it doesn't make you look powdery.  but it has a billion and a half other uses, including using it with e/s.  

I hate using lustures without it now!  it makes a reallllly huge difference.  but I think that using a firm brush works the best, for example the 239 is my choice brush.  

haha, I'm weird.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 30, 2005)

looks like i need some fix+ or mixing medium...i absolutely HATE lustres except for Mythology and Idol Eyes.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Oct 30, 2005)

I've heard of using mixing medium with them, but not fix+. I think it's time to dig out my bottle and start playing around with it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## courtxneyx (Jan 15, 2006)

*Lustre?*

I see alot of people on here who won't buy lustre e/s. Just wondering what it is about them that isn't good. I'm new to MAC and have yet to buy some of their e/s's, ((Ive only managed to pick up some Studio Tech..which I love by the way.)) So I'd like to know what to look for and what to stay away from, and why, before I go spendin money. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't like them because they're so flaky, they make a huge mess that's hard to clean up, I also don't like the glitter overload in them.


----------



## user2 (Jan 15, 2006)

I think they're too glittery for some people! 
I actually like them and with a little bit of Mixing Medium they go on like a charm!

It depends on what you like and what you don't when it comes to look out for something! For me I can say that I hardly dislike any matte e/s because they do nothing for me!

I really really really like ALL Veluxe Pearls e/s (All That Glitters, Antiqued, Beautiful Iris, Coppering, Crystal Avalanche, Da Bling, Dazzlelight, Expensive Pink, Falling Star, Flashtrack, Freshwater, Gorgeous Gold, Knight Divine, Moon’s Reflection, Plum Dressing, Satellite Dreams, Shimmermoss, Silver Ring, Stars N Rockets, Star Violet, Sumptuos Olive, Twinks, Woodwinked, Zonk Bleu!)


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 15, 2006)

For me, the lustres go on really glittery with little color payoff. It works better for some people (I'm guessing they just found a different and better way to work with them), but they're just too hard to work with for me. Really depends on the person though... you might have better luck with them. Try a few out at a counter or store the next time you go.


----------



## rubixio (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it depends how you get them onto your brush. You can always use a sponge tip applicator too. Pack it on instead of sweeping it on the lid. They're my favorite texture, but everyone's different.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 15, 2006)

I personally like most of them. Some of the older colors, like Honey lust, were very chunky and glittery. I think the newer ones are much better. They may have adjusted the formula. Sensualize totally changed my opinion of lustres. 
When I apply lustres, I load the brush up with color, and then spray it with fix+. It works like a charm, the color goes on really smooth. It even works with Honey Lust


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I might have to experience with my Lustreleaf then, because I love the colour soooooo much and it's impossible for me to get it to show up on my eyelids!


----------



## swaly (Jan 15, 2006)

My favorite eyeshadow in the WORLD (Idol Eyes) is a lustre, but I can see what everyone means about them being hard to work with. Basically, go into a store one day and try out different finishes and you'll soon see which you prefer and which you'd rather avoid. Altogether, I prefer Velvets (like Juiced, another amazing color, or Beauty Marked, a staple) and Veluxe Pearls (Dazzlelight is the smoothest of my small collection). But I find that there are exceptions to every kind of finish, so if you're interested in a color it's best to go try it out in person.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 15, 2006)

I love lustres, and I never have problems to get them to show up on me! They can be sheer if applied with a light hand and really colorful and shimmery if you apply more. They are flaky but swirling your brush with the color on a lid or something helps if you don't want the glitter everywhere...


----------



## Isis (Jan 15, 2006)

I did have problems with getting lustres to stay on for a long time. They're super flaky, glitter goes everywhere, and the color seems to fall after a couple of hours. 
However I've foudn that if I use a shadestick, eye kohl or powerpoint liner as a base (they really work awesome!), then they'll stay pretty much all day


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 15, 2006)

lustres are actually my favorite...i've not had problems with them but i have with some of the other ones, i guess it just depends.


----------



## channierose (Jan 15, 2006)

i never understood why people have such a problem with them.  they work absolutely fine for me.  i just apply them wet and pack the color in, rather than brushing it across.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 15, 2006)

Personally, I like all the lustres I have. I've only ever tried one that I didn't like, and it was Idol Eyes, and that was just because it was too grey for me. I didn't see any purple in it whatsoever.

Anyway, I like lustres. The glitter doesn't fall onto my face, because I blow the brush off before applying. That takes off the excess glitter, and solves that problem for me.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 15, 2006)

I like Lustre's for some looks and not so much for others.  I don't detest them, but alot of very similar colors have come out which is disappointing.  I normally wear them as a highlight color or as a wash because many of them are pale.  I love nighttrain, amythest, and peridot for bolder colored lustres.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some are just chunky and have no color pay off (ie idol Eyes) others go on great and I love em (ie tempting). So it just depends. I would recommend trying them on before you buy. Everyone seems to have a love/hate relationship w/ lustres, lol!


----------



## amillion (Jan 17, 2006)

I am really hating mythology now. I love this color in the pot but doesn't show up for me. It's too glittery and it's messy. However I love retrospeck which blends like a charm for me so go figure.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amillion* 
_I am really hating mythology now. I love this color in the pot but doesn't show up for me. It's too glittery and it's messy. However I love retrospeck which blends like a charm for me so go figure._

 
Try putting Mythology on wet, it works a bit better!


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

aside from the texture (often flaky or chunky), they tend to be very sparkly or glittery, and that's not a look i'm fond of.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 20, 2006)

I have three lustre shadows that I know of, and the only one that I find to be a "typical" lustre (loose glitter, little colour) is Zinc Bar from the 06 Cool eyes palette. I have Retrospeck and Idol Eyes and I really like both. When I took Retrospeck home and realized it was a lustre I thought "oh crap" but I don't have trouble with it at all. It probably helps if you have a smooth base to help the shadow adhere to underneath like a shadestick. I just say if you see a colour that you like and it happens to be a lustre play around with it in the store. Ask the MA to apply some on your eyes, or test it out on your hand with or without a base.


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 20, 2006)

i have hated my lustres (swapped them all away, still have taupeless and am trying hard with it) because I can't get any pigment out of them at all- just glitter. i love glitter, but i want color in my eyeshadow!!


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 21, 2006)

I have learned to like the lustres, in fact now I love them! This is how I work with them..first I put a paint on my lids, then dab a little cream color base on top and pat the lustre e/s on with the # 242 brush. Also putting some loose powder under your eyes helps to catch any glitters that fall out from the lustres. Since I have figured out this technique, I have no problems working with the lustres and I  love them!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2006)

ITA with everyone saying they're flaky. I just bought Tempting and I LOVE it but it *is* flaky...but not bad enough to make me dislike it. I find that if you use a sponge tip pick up the color, blow or tap lightly, apply, and blend with your favorite brush, the payoff is perfect! That usually eliminates my lustre prob. HTH!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtxneyx* 
_I see alot of people on here who won't buy lustre e/s. Just wondering what it is about them that isn't good. I'm new to MAC and have yet to buy some of their e/s's, ((Ive only managed to pick up some Studio Tech..which I love by the way.)) So I'd like to know what to look for and what to stay away from, and why, before I go spendin money. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i absolutely LIVE i mean LIVE for velux pearl and Lusture eye shadows i HATE with a passion matte eye shadows their BORING....

allan


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 9, 2008)

*MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Ok so I usually love these little compacts that MAC releases but it seems like half of them are lustres! While Honey Lust is a great color and all the FAFI colors were pretty, they are hard to apply, the pigment is not very concentrated, I feel like it's fairy dust or something, not eyeshadow! Now I've seen that the Dress Camp are half lustres! So how do you use lustre finishes? What are your favorites? Again I love honey lust but if I need more concentrated look I just use All that Glitters.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I apply it like any other eyeshadow, with a base. I've never had trouble with lustres. Applying them wet will help intensify the colour though.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I like to use creamier bases with the Lustres as opposed to dryer ones (Udpp).  My favorites are Aquadisiac and Swimming.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I have never had any real problems with lustres either. Try patting them on instead of sweeping, maybe that will prevent fallout?


----------



## discopie (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

i don't really care for lustres. i only have one (greensmoke) and i found that it helps to "dig" at the eye shadow with a flat brush, like the 239, to load pigment onto your brush. then "pack" or pat it onto the lid rather than sweeping it on. =)


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I really despise lustres.  Using a creamier base, probably in a shade similar to the shadow you're using should help with intensity, as will "patting" the shadow on.  I also put a kleenex under my eye in order to catch fallout, otherwise you'll walk out the door looking like a disco ball.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Depending on the shadow and the intensity I would like, I use methods listed above. 

Creamier base, like Too Face First Base
Mixing Medium
Patting with the 239 (a must for Lustres)
UDPP


----------



## Dianora (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I only have two lustres (Turquatic and a perm collection pink whose name has escaped me ever since I depotted), but I never have any issues with them and would gladly buy another. I never, ever go without a primer/base since I have oily eyelids, and this might be part of it. I used Turquatic over the blue Paint Pot from Fafi the other day, and the result was something that neither color can achieve on its own.

I always do my eyes before my foundation so that fallout doesn't mess everything up, although I can't say I experience more fallout with these colors than I do with others.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

ahh thank you for those tips. now that i think about it, shadesticks are pretty handy with lustres! like i have any money to buy a whole collection of those though.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

someone once suggested using concealer brushes (ie. something like 242) with lustres instead of the 239 because the 'hairs' help reducing fallout a lot more.. never tried it though =)


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

With a lustre eyeshadow try using a stickier eyeshadow base underneath to 'grip' the eyeshadow. I like Too Faced Shadow Insurance or a MAC Paint Pot; they both are creamy enough to hold onto the eyeshadow but not so thick that they encourage creasing.

Try picking up your shadow by sweeping a dense, flat-tipped brush like the 242 shader over the shadow, but only picking up eyeshadow on one side of the brush only. This will help to prevent the lustre shadow from dropping onto your cheeks. 

To get the best density of colour on your eye, pat the shadow in place rather than sweeping it. If you need maximum colour, try spritzing your eyeshadow brush with Fix+, rosewater mist, Evian spray, etc etc etc before picking up the eyeshadow from the pan.





*242 shader brush*

Edited to add my favourite lustres! I loved Casino (LE) and Fineshine (LE). I generally avoid lustres just because I know that I'm not a huge fan of the finish they give.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Carefully, lol!  Don't use a fluffy brush with it, otherwise you will get a lot of fallout.  Some lustres are wonderfully pigmented (Casino, sadly an LE, and Aquadisiac) whereas some don't seem to want to stick to the lid or even come onto your brush (Idol Eyes!).  A stiffer brush definitely helps, as others have suggested the 239, and using a base is a must.  Shadesticks are the best with lustres to emphasize the colour and finish.  Idol Eyes is no problem once I got my hands on Silverbleu!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I use a wet and dry brush (239 will work too) with a MM.


----------



## geeko (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

i think a 242 works the best for me for lustre e/s and pigments.

I notice that if i use the 239 for my pigments, i tend to have more drop off than the 242.

So far i'm loving some of the lustres i  have e.g. Aquadisiac and retrospeck.
They are really lovely colors.

But some of the lustres really suck e.g. botanical from culturebloom. That was one hell of a really bad lusture. No pigmentation no matter what kind of base i used...shadestick and paint.

But i agree with the rest, using a sticky base like a paint will help to hold the lustre e/s in place


----------



## Hilly (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

omg...I used Silver Blu shadestick as a base for Idol eyes and it looked terrible!! Yuck!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I apply it like any other eyeshadow, with a base. I've never had trouble with lustres. Applying them wet will help intensify the colour though._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_  My favorites are Aquadisiac and Swimming._

 
  I agree!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I like to use creamier bases with the Lustres as opposed to dryer ones (Udpp). My favorites are Aquadisiac and Swimming._

 
Same here...Swimming and Aquadisiac are great, I also like Mythology. I think some lustres are better than others, and the creamy base definitely helps.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_omg...I used Silver Blu shadestick as a base for Idol eyes and it looked terrible!! Yuck!_

 
Really?!  That's too bad!  I didn't load up on the s/s, tho, just enough to get more "grab" for the shadow.  But, what works on some may not on others.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

ok, so these are all wonderful suggestions...thanks everyone! 

now here's my next question, are these medium/water bases that pro sells worth using with lustres? or can i do just as well on my own w/ s/s and paints?


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

lustres are meant to be sheer, that's the point of them. apply with a large fluffy brush for a pretty glittery wash


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_lustres are meant to be sheer, that's the point of them. apply with a large fluffy brush for a pretty glittery wash_

 
They're not necessarily sheer. 'Lustre' refers more to the texture (fine pieces/chips of product, not a smooth powder) than the opacity, although some of them _are _sheer. Casino was one of the most vibrant, opaque shadows I've ever used and it was a lustre.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

oh, well most i've used have had a translucency when used with a brush, but thanks for the info. i mised out on casino, but it looks a gorgeous amber...


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

You're right though, Honesty is one the the sheerest eyeshadows I've ever used and it's a lustre. 
I nearly binned it but now I've taken to using it as an over-shadow - apply a normal eyeshadow design, then sweep up some Honesty (or Idol Eyes, or any of the super sheer lustres that everyone hates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and wash it over your eyeshadow. It just gives some sparkle and glow without changing the underlying colours, and I don't feel like I have a waste of an eyeshadow taking up valuable palette space.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I also like Mythology._

 
I forgot that Mythology was a lustre (see what happens when you depot and don't keep the labels?)! It's one of my favorite eyeshadows ever, MAC or otherwise, and I've never had a problem with it being sheer. I always get compliments about how it makes my blue eyes stand out when I wear it. There is definitely a difference between Mythology on its own and Mythology over Beigeing Shadestick - it becomes much more vibrant when layered.


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Lustres intimidate me, haha. These tips are really helpful. =)


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

yea they intimidate me too haha. there's so much fall out and it's sad because usually the colors are beautiful! why do you think MAC makes so many lustres? They're obviously usable based on the suggestions above but it would be so much easier and quicker to make them frosts or vp in the first place. Dress Camp is like half lustres, same with the FAFI shades as I mentioned before. I'm just glad Heatherette was lustre free!


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I use paint pots underneath but the lustres still don't seem to stay well..do you think shade sticks work better?


----------



## April47 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Okay so here is my Lustre trick. When I first bring a lustre home I take a Q-Tip and *gasp* dig around in the e/s taking off about 4-6 layers of e/s. And then I dump the access in the trash. I find when you do this they apply a lot easier. 

When I first got Idol Eyes I hated it because I couldn't get anything on my freaking brush! And I was confused because the color looks so nice in the store. So I thought about why that is and the answer is because it has been used so much by other people. Sooo, that's how I ended up doing what I do.

And as always use a base with lustres. FYI Corn s/s looks so amazing with Idol Eyes overtop... And like others have said the #239 is a good brush to use with lustres.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I really hate them in the holiday palettes. They get all over the mirror and other shadows even when I don't use them. =/ Paint Pots hold them on the lid better than nothing but even those aren't too great for most.

I've had Mythology, Chillblue, Taupeless, Pink Venus, Pandamonium, Swimming, Retrospeck, Honey Lust, Tempting, and I'm sure many others but those are the only ones I can think of. The only ones I have actually liked are Tempting, which is much creamier than others, and Pandamonium, which I probably only like because it's a black (I'm a sucker for black).


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

i love to use Retrospeck and Mythology i think theyre pretty pigmented so i never had any problems with them
i use the green fafi one with mixing medium and pad it on since its sooo light


----------



## HoneyLicious (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

it might sound inappropriate, but i use my fingers to apply lustres. it minimizes fall-out and give the best color payoff. mind you, i'm a clean freak and i never dip my fingers in any of my makeup or other e/s formula.. i use bases like paint pot or shadestick and so far i'm not hating my lustres..


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

I've found I like my lustres a lot more now that I have my 242. 
It allows me to really pack on the color and minimize fallout. 
However, I haven't found a way to get rid of it completely. I just use my 242, and then I use Scotch tape to get rid of all the glitter I can.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

Funny that this thread should be resurrected, because today I used Pink Venus, with beige-ing shadestick as a base. I also used the 239 brush and the color pay off was great! I had no problem with it being a lustre.

Also I don't know if anyone else does this, but if you curl your lashes before applying the e/s, it helps prevent fall out. Weird, right, but I think it catches a lot of the dust.


----------



## animacani (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

^Really? I have pink venus , and its the worst eyeshadow ever!! I hate it!! NO COLOUR PAYOFF at all! But I have to get beige-ing shadestick since I love the colour =(


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

well you take your lustre shadow... you throw it on the ground, you step on it, and you put it in the garbage.

kidddding. can you feel my undertone of dislike for lustres? hehe.
Umm in my opinion with lustres, use a good strong sticky base for the shadow to stick too, so it doesnt flake all over your face, a paint pot maybe would be a great base. (I personally use UDPP). Use a good strong brush, like the 239, and pat them onto your base.

Aquadisiac happens to be one of my favorite eyeshadows, and it's a lustre. Otherwise I try and stay away from them. I bought the fafi quad that has pink venus in it, and pink venus is now my most disliked mac shadow, too flakey and no color payoff! grr.


----------



## aimee (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?*

i dont have problems with like venus
but bold as gold doesnt like me haha

@fiestyfemme: i never thought about using scotch tape thx for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i might try that with my solar bits


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 11, 2009)

*what is it with me and lustres*

why can't i work with them...i don't know if it's me...am i retarded lol...i have french cuff...i threw it somewhere...the lustre in my shadowy lady quad is so pretty but i feel like i have to scratch it and it leaves nothing but glitter residue everywhere...do i use them wet? with a special brush?

someone help...i have a couple other lustre's that i have yet to even look at because i just can't get with the program lol

thanks guys


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

some are more difficult to work with than other. French cuff is one of them, honey lust is another. The trick (for me!) is to 1. put on a base and pack it on before the base dries. you need to work quickly, but it works.
You can also invest in some fix + and apply them wet. 
Pack the shadow on your brush. spray your brush with fix + and put the shadow on.


----------



## ksaelee (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

i usually use lustres on top of other shadows (or i use it last for best color payoff)...and i pat it on...i use dense brushes and load the shadow on then just pat and pat and pat it on until i get the color payoff i want...it works just fine for me


----------



## star*violet (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

i normally dread and avoid lustres too. somehow though i ended up with 2 pink venuses and french cuff for my birthday lol

i think it depends a lot on the brush you use and making sure you really get the colour in there and then patting it on over a good base (it works best if you use a base of the same colour like paint pots). 

the only lustre i've gotten to work really well is swimming (which i _think_ is a lustre - right?)


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

You are not alone...Lustres are my not my favs by any means


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_i usually use lustres on top of other shadows (or i use it last for best color payoff)...and i pat it on...i use dense brushes and load the shadow on then just pat and pat and pat it on until i get the color payoff i want...it works just fine for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. I pat it on to get the color payoff that I want and blend it in.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Lustres fool us with their pretty colors but crappy texture.  I agree with everyone else to try them with some fix plus, pat on the color, and use a sticky base like a paint pot or CCB.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

i try and stay away from lustres because of their bad reputation! one that i do love however is gleam! i use it as a highlight colour when doing purple eyes. the payoff isn't amazing but it leaves a lovely peachy gold sheen.


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Pack the colour on the brush, spray with fix and patt it on, it's important that you pat the eyeshadow on and don't sweep.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Like everyone said, Lustres can be difficult to work with. Some Lustres are easy to use, like Tempting and Swimming, and some are not. The more difficult ones for example are Retrospeck, Honey Lust, and Mythology. These apply less evenly and are hard to build to an opaque finish when compared to other finishes. You have to just think of these as compliment, or sheer colors.

I use them to just alter already applied colors. Like I will pat some Honey Lust over Shroom to give it more shimmer. I don't use them as stand alone shades because they just do not build nor have comparable pigmentation to other MAC shadows. I avoid them unless I get them as gratis or in palettes. Try choosing shades with a Veluxe Pearl or Frost texture. Those tend to be nicer than most Lustres. Velvets can be a bitch to work with too.

Now that I think about it, Lustres look pretty but all that applies is the shimmer, and Velvets look pretty but all that applies is the base color. I think Veluxe Pearls, Mineralize (A Muse, most Electroflash shades), and Starflash are a good combination of a pigmented base color, as well as shimmer that applies, blends, and still is apparent.

Sorry about my rant!


----------



## Chrystia (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Lustres can be tricky and a lot of the girls here have some really good tips for application. 

Lustres do stick better with a sticky base. I like to layer them over a shadestick base rather than paints. I recommend loading up a brush like 242 or 239 then really packing it on the lid by patting it down rather than stroking it on the wya you might with a veluxe pearl. 

That being said some lustres are better used as a wash in the eye lid. French cuff was one I definitely used more as a soft accent on clients rather than as a full colour. So I would load up a 217 and sweep it over the lid and crease, then come in with another shade to lightly contour. 

But its all about experimenting.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

These eye shadows are difficult to pack on because of what they are, Lustres. The nature of the eyeshadow is to be mostly shimmer, with certain exceptions such as Swimming, Tempting or Honey Lust. This finish isn't my favorite, but they're nice if all you're looking to brighten up your eyes. 

If you're looking for the shimmer AND good colour payoff out of these, use them wet. If that doesn't work just stick to Veluxe Pearl or Frosts, they're both very beautiful finishes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lustre EyeShadows...How do you use them?  Make them work?*

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember the search function.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just came upon this thread and felt the need to post because... I love lustres!  I used to dislike them like many do, because of the fallout and poor payoff, until I started using shadesticks.  And like lustres, I used to dislike shadesticks too, until i figured out how to use those!  

Anyway, like many here have mentioned, a good base is a must, and I will use the 239, pat it on until I have packed on the desired amount of colour.  I personally love the end result, as i find the texture is what makes these so pretty and therefore well worth the work and the fall out.  I also use the scotch tape method to get rid of fall out, keep it in my mu drawer.  

And, I also find lustres actually lessen the crepey effect on the lids (for those that may have such issues), because the vp's and frosts have a smoother finish and actually accentuate the crepey effect, whereas lusters seem to camouflage the problem!!!

Just my thoughts!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been wanting to pick up some lustres but I hear horrible things about them. Which ones do yall recommend? I wanted retrospeck and honey lust.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 7, 2009)

honey lust is GORGEOUS! but one of the hardest to work with. Personally, if i apply my base (udpp), pack it on, then pack my brush with more colour and spray it with fix + it comes out looking perfect.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 7, 2009)

my fave lustres are tempting & greensmoke!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 7, 2009)

Turquatic + home made MM = love


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 24, 2009)

Here comes my little Retrospeck adventure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I swapped for this color on MUA because I loved what I had seen from FOTDs and swatches. When it arrived I tried it with my 239 and TFSI underneath, no color appeared on my lids. Read this thread and tried to apply it wet, still no color payoff. Then I pulled out the magic NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk to use as a base and  - YES! - I get an nice, smooth color


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 28, 2009)

I find that lustres generally work well over paintpots. They look and feel less gritty, there aren't as much fall outs, and the shadows appear more pigmented (if used with a corresponding paintpot colour).


----------



## luvmkup (Jul 18, 2009)

I love some of the lustre colors, like Filament and Idol Eyes, so I was determined to make them work. I use a base like Benefit F.Y.Eye, then apply a NYX pencil like Yogurt, then apply the shadow over the NYX pencil. It sticks well. But I will do what many here have suggested, using the shadows wet.


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: what is it with me and lustres*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Pack the colour on the brush, spray with fix and pat it on, it's important that you pat the eyeshadow on and don't sweep.

Hope this helps!_

 
This is the way I've done it too and it's worked with every lustre I've owned. Took me months of owning them to touch them because I'd either get glitter every where or no color payoff.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't be afraid to pick up a certain e/s just b/c it's a lustre...there are, in my opinion, many great lustres out there. Even the glitterbombs can be beautiful when used correctly. Personally, one of my biggest saviours is the 242 brush. It is awesome in applying any shadow evenly and with little fallout. Also, tap the brush off of any excess before applying. You can always apply more if needs be. Finally, follow all the other excellent advice in this thread and you'll be set!


----------



## slipnslide (Jul 20, 2009)

This might be considered crude to you brush lovers out there, but I think the most glitter actually applies to the lid when I use a clean finger to pat it on. Brushes just tend to have a lot of fallout with the lustres.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate them and i think they're a total waste of money, I ended up throwing 2 away (they were almost brand new)! now i regret it coz at least i could use the pots for B2M!


----------



## cloudsweare (Sep 14, 2009)

I only have 2 lustres. I stay away from them. I love Mythology. But, French Cuff was a waste of my $14


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

I personally gravitate toward lustre eyeshadow pots when I see them bc they're so pretty!!! BUT it definitely takes a lot more effort to work with than, say, a veluxe pearl or matte2 finish. 

I wanted to love my lustre eyeshadows so bad, but didnt for the longest time bc of fallout and poor pigmentation. The colors just didn't look like what they did in the pot, which is waht I wanted. 

Then I bought fix+ and colored paintpots! I found that they're the perfect combo to use with lustres. I simply choose a paint pot (or shadestick, or even better than both--a greasepaint stick) similar in color to the lustre e/s i'm going to wear (for example, I'd use Rubenesque for Honey Lust or Artifact for Mythology) and apply that over my lid. Then I'd pick up some eyeshadow wiht my brush, spray with fix+, and apply the shadow wet w/a patting/packing on motion over my lid. It looks so much better! The color pops a lot more this way. It is a step or two more than using a regualr eyeshadow, but def worth it if you really love the look of lustre eyeshadow.


----------

